# Ugh, Eating Dog Food



## cirrustwi (Oct 25, 2012)

So, for those who don't know, in my house, we live a communal life. Everyone is free roam and, luckily, the dogs love the cats who love the rabbits who love the dogs and so on. However, recently, Tim has developed an affinity for eating dog food, not just a nibble, but he will literally sit and eat with the dogs. Now it is spreading. Foo and Raisin are just as likely to be found at the dog dish. They still chow down on their pellets and hay and have normal potty habits, but this dog food thing is crazy. My dogs aren't ones to just eat a meal a couple of times a day, they are grazers, so the food is always there. 

I know the food has too much protein and meat (it is high quality, grain free food) and I know rabbits don't need those things. I know I should just put it up when the rabbits are out, but that's hard when they are out at least 16 hours a day. So, what I'm wanting are thoughts, theorys, suggestions...what in the world would you do? And has anyone ever had rabbits that ate dog food?


----------



## MiserySmith (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly, animals adjust to schedules really well. My rats are fed 3 times a day with their meds, my cats are on a 3 times a day feeding schedule and my rabbit is fed before bed.
Cats and dogs understand it easiest. If you don't eat your food in xyz amount of time the other cats will or the dog will or I'm going to have to take it.
Try feeding them small portions multiple times a day away from the buns and it'll make your life easier.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 26, 2012)

Could you get one of the raised dog bowls? The rabbits could get up there but probably wouldn't bother to fuss with it.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 26, 2012)

If you are not wanting to put your dogs on a schedule for eating, then you need to put the food where the rabbits cannot get at it. Elevated dishes are good for larger breeds and would put the food too high for the rabbits. Feeding them in a different room that the rabbits don't have access to might work as well. 

I would put the dogs on a feeding schedule, dogs will do fine eating a couple times a day. Put the rabbits somewhere else during this time (usually not more than about 15 minutes each time). When the dogs are done eating or the time is up, then put away the food dishes and let the rabbits back in.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 26, 2012)

exactly what I was going to say. Raise the level of the food bowl


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 26, 2012)

Ummm... I'd suggest a set feeding schedule unless your bunnies are very small.







You can see I had to keep the dog food elsewhere.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the same problem with my rabbit eating the dog food and and also my dog eating the rabbit food. I have to take the dog food away when the rabbit is out and the dog has to eat later if he hasn't finished. The rabbit has to eat in her room so the dog doen't eat her food.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 26, 2012)

Our dogs are fed twice a day, outside. Our bunnies don't get a chance--Finn and Serena never met a food they didn't like.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 26, 2012)

I caught Panda eating cat food. I couldn't understand why all of a sudden the cats were eating so much. I put the food dish up on a table and so far Panda has not found it. I just showed the cats where it was and they adjusted well.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with the feeding scedual. My dogs get fed 2x per day. The raised food dishes would not work with my dogs though (dachshunds [ hate the breed {see variouse other comments in posts}]).


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 27, 2012)

cirrustwi wrote:


> So, for those who don't know, in my house, we live a communal life.Â  Everyone is free roam and, luckily, the dogs love the cats who love the rabbits who love the dogs and so on.Â  However, recently, Tim has developed an affinity for eating dog food, not just a nibble, but he will literally sit and eat with the dogs.Â  Now it is spreading.Â  Foo and Raisin are just as likely to be found at the dog dish.Â  They still chow down on their pellets and hay and have normal potty habits, but this dog food thing is crazy.Â  My dogs aren't ones to just eat a meal a couple of times a day, they are grazers, so the food is always there.Â
> 
> I know the food has too much protein and meat (it is high quality, grain free food) and I know rabbits don't need those things.Â  I know I should just put it up when the rabbits are out, but that's hard when they are out at least 16 hours a day.Â  So, what I'm wanting are thoughts, theorys, suggestions...what in the world would you do?Â  And has anyone ever had rabbits that ate dog food?


--please feed the bunz in his own area,-nothing good will come of his eating carnivore foods,--rabbits are strictly herbivores diet must be 70% grasses ie.timothy/orchard,,some quality pellets daily for vitamins,and preferably two sources of water,(crock and bottle)-you can purchase some vegy,s and/or pull weeds but there are special conditions-ie.safe list-poisons,herbicides,hazzards to watch out for--,-you can access the rabbit online library for info. or utilize http://www.medirabbit.com--sincerely james waller 



















:innocent:big wink:


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 27, 2012)

My rabbits like the cat food here. I have to put the cat dish up when the rabbits are out. I can't figure out why the like it either, unless maybe it's because it crunches.


----------

